# Days n Daze in Omaha extra ticket



## Forkks (Oct 5, 2021)

Hey folx,

As the title suggests, I have an extra ticket to Days N Daze in Omaha tomorrow if anyone’s interested. You don’t even have to hang out with me lol but I wouldn’t mind meeting new people. Anyways, reply to this if you want it and I’ll see what the best way to transfer it is.


----------



## IncredibleZebra (Dec 15, 2021)

I had no idea what this offer was for; thought it was like a stoner event. So i had to go google it. Hope you enjoy the show.


----------

